# Any one have pics of Golden Bee/CRS offspring???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have heard that this is what somepeople do to increase the white in their CRS stock. Im not sure if it's true but I would like to know. I would also like to see some pics of the resulting offspring.

Thanks.:bathbaby:


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/65573-any-one-have-pics-golden-bee.html


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/65573-any-one-have-pics-golden-bee.html


Your funny.

I dont assume all people are members of both forums.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheers, Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Bill I think he was looking for a cross between the goldens and a regular CRS. As far as I know you do not keep the two together and those are pictures of babies goldens (very nice btw).


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

You are right Will and yes those are indeed Golden Bee young. I do not cross them....

Sorry for the mix up.

Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

just trying to help


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You couldnt tell that it was the same person?


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I have 1 golden bee crossed with a CRS S+ grade (Tiger-band) and produced some young recently. I got 4 (or 5) black bee shrimp, 1 golden bee (or 2), and several CRS. I will try to take pictures today and post it here. 

If you cross golden bee shrimp x golden bee shrimp, you will always get golden bee shrimp offsprings.

I hope this will help, specially when the pictures are posted.


----------

